# swat (in samba) doesn't respond :(

## maverick6664

Hi all,

I installed samba with "swat" USE flag, however it doesn't run according to web browsers.  I changed "disable = yes" to no in /etc/xinetd.d/swat.  So now it's

```
# default: off

# description: SWAT is the Samba Web Admin Tool. Use swat \

#          to configure your Samba server. To use SWAT, \

#          connect to port 901 with your favorite web browser.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/3.4/swat.xinetd,v 1.1 2010/02/26 20:11:18 patrick Exp $

service swat

{

   port            = 901

   socket_type     = stream

   wait            = no

   only_from       = localhost

   user            = root

   server          = /usr/sbin/swat

   log_on_failure += USERID

   disable         = no

}
```

I can see it listens to port 901 with 

```
# netstat -lpn|more

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       

PID/Program name    

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

2828/pump           

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:901             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

5333/xinetd         

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

5146/sshd           

......
```

Why doesn't it start?   Even "nc localhost 901" doesn't respond.  Firefox says "Connection was reset".....

What should I do?

TIA!

For info, my emerge --info says

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36.2-maverick i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36.2-maverick-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7400_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Jan 2011 04:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mssse3 -march=core2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mssse3 -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.gg3.net/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US ja zh_TW"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/tmp/portage-pkg"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo canna cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdread extras fftw flac fortran gd gdbm gdu gnome gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 iconv imap imlib ipv6 java joystick jpeg jpeg2k libmpeg2 mjpeg mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpg123 mudflap mysql nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pnm policykit pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline rtmp sdk session smbclient smtp sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 swat sysfs szip tcpd threads tiff tordns unicode v4l vcd video x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US ja zh_TW" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel fbdev vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## msalerno

Anything in the logs?  I don't have xinetd installed, but check the main xinetd.conf (not sure of name) file, a long time ago I remember fighting with a vnc config due to an IP restictions in the main xinetd.conf file, not just the xinetd.d/vnc file.  Worth a look.

----------

## maverick6664

log file log.swat is untouched (the change date is Sep 17 05:36.....last year).  A lot of "Unable to connect to CUPS server /var/run/cups/cups.sock:631 - No such file or directory".  So this isn't related to this issue.

/etc/xinetd.conf is like this.  Actually, access restriction defaults is from localhost, but it is what I need...  :Question: 

```
$ more xinetd.conf

#

# This is the master xinetd configuration file. Settings in the

# default section will be inherited by all service configurations

# unless explicitly overridden in the service configuration. See

# xinetd.conf in the man pages for a more detailed explanation of

# these attributes.

defaults

{

# The next two items are intended to be a quick access place to

# temporarily enable or disable services.

#

#   enabled      =

#   disabled   =

# Define general logging characteristics.

   log_type   = SYSLOG daemon info 

   log_on_failure   = HOST

   log_on_success   = PID HOST DURATION EXIT

# Define access restriction defaults

#

#   no_access   =

   only_from   = localhost

#   max_load   = 0

   cps      = 50 10

   instances   = 50

   per_source   = 10

# Address and networking defaults

#

#   bind      =

#   mdns      = yes

   v6only      = no

# setup environmental attributes

#

#   passenv      =

   groups      = yes

   umask      = 002

# Generally, banners are not used. This sets up their global defaults

#

#   banner      =

#   banner_fail   =

#   banner_success   =

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

but fortunately I succeeded in manually editing /etc/samba/smb.conf.  So I will bring up this issue if anything, next time.

Thank you!

----------

